# Flashback Friday Pics!



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

Post your older pics for fun!









circa 2011 (this pic was taken right after I moved into my new place to explain the mess. it looks much better now)


----------



## SweetLogic (Feb 18, 2018)

December 2014. I was 21 and I decided to cut my hair to the shortest it had ever been. It had already grown back out a bit by the time I took this photo. Then I decided to sport a cloche and make myself look 20's fabulous.  I'm a Downton Abbey fan if you can't tell, lol.


----------



## mrfe (Mar 4, 2018)

How I looked before: *( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*
How I look now: *>_<*


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

San Diego 1988 -- Yup, 30 years ago. 

I am sitting next to the man I was dating... 

Now, we're married. The love is better, aged...


----------

